# Help Reading H Test



## squeed (Dec 22, 2010)

What would you say my problem is, reading this H-Test ?

-S


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

Is this the top side? If so, then the problem is thread tension. The bobbin thread is being pulled to the top. Could either be top or bobbin. Try backing off the top tension first. Your bobbin tension could be too loose also. You will have to experiment to see which tension is off.

If the pic shows the underneath side, then it is ok. Might loosen the top just a tad to you have more bobbin showing but not that bad.

My manual has a pic that shows what the underneath side should look like.


----------



## squeed (Dec 22, 2010)

This photo is the bottom side. I was thinking that needle 1 was a little loose on top tension. But if you are saying this looks good, I won't adjust.

-S


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

You can always adjust it to see. Everybody has a different outlook on things so tweak it and run another test just on that needle.


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

If you are shooting for 3rds, Looks as if your bobbin is a hair tight. If you look at the RED in the top right ( where more bobbin is showing) the top tension is tighter than others. Also if you notice that it's un-even to one side, you may want to try to rotate the needles a couple degrees. Look at the manual for the recomendations for your machine. Mine works best at about 5 degrees CCW. You also want to check some satins down to about 2 to 3mm.


----------

